# Excel Copy/Paste and Automatic Clipboard Flushing



## JackRazz (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Years ago when I used Excel, I would copy some cells, do some intermediate steps to prepare the paste area (like inserting rows) and then paste the cells. The problem is that Excel now automatically clears the clipboard every time I do those intermediate steps. I then have to go back to source range and copy it all over again. 

Is there a way to turn off this feature so that the clipboard is not cleared for me? 

Thanks - JackRazz


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Not that I have found, but you can set up a temp sheet to copy the info to while you do the intermediate steps. It'll at least make the info easy to find once you're ready to copy.


----------



## JackRazz (Sep 4, 2007)

gistek,
Thanks for the info. I was hoping there might a reg entry somewhere for this.


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

Pertinent information needs not be redundant.

Basically, just refer to the range with dolla ($)..($) symbols, and you can work with the data that way; ie, copy from $A$1... into $C$4 is a nifty funct.


----------



## JackRazz (Sep 4, 2007)

kbd,
I'm not sure you understand my question. I want to be able to copy cells into the clipboard and then, later, still have those copied cells in the clipboard. What happens is that those wonderful MS Managers decided that we wanted our clipboard flush anytime we do something else to our spreadsheet like inserting rows.

I just want standard clipboard behavior without MS mukking it up because they think I want that!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

AKAIK Excel will clear the clipboard if you do something between the Copy and Paste commands (such as inserting a row).


----------



## JackRazz (Sep 4, 2007)

Glaswegian,
I'm guessing that your simply trying to help clear up the confusion. Yes, that's the problem.

Thanks - JackRazz


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

lol - not exactly. Clearing the clipboard in that way is something Excel has always done - at least to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## JackRazz (Sep 4, 2007)

Glaswegian,
I remember that the old Win95/98 versions (Excel 6.0) didn't do this. But I will acknowledge that its been this way for a long time now. Thanks for the help.

JackRazz


----------



## kbd_usr (Jun 20, 2007)

There are software options available, and free, too.
One I'm aware of is ClipBoard Manager. Which sets as a task tray icon, and can be configured to hold multiple items.


----------



## JackRazz (Sep 4, 2007)

kbd,
Thanks for the tip. That sounds good. I'll check that out. 

JackRazz


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

JackRazz said:


> Glaswegian,
> I remember that the old Win95/98 versions (Excel 6.0) didn't do this. But I will acknowledge that its been this way for a long time now. Thanks for the help.
> 
> JackRazz


Ah, that's quite possible. I didn't really start to use Excel seriously until Excel 97 - I forget which version number that was.


----------

